
Competing with BigCo: 2018 Edition - coloneltcb
https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/competing-with-bigco-2018-edition-6f475b7be86d?gi=56981fa8c94
======
kawera
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15966607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15966607)

